

CSS @apply Rule Specification - spankalee
http://tabatkins.github.io/specs/css-apply-rule/

======
spankalee
This is basically the spec'ing of the cross-scope styling implementation in
Polymer: [https://www.polymer-
project.org/1.0/docs/devguide/styling.ht...](https://www.polymer-
project.org/1.0/docs/devguide/styling.html#xscope-styling)

It looks like there are just a few minor syntax differences, and it'll be
faster and more dynamic.

